

Ask PG: Data for unique number of voters/day over time - derwiki

It's really strange to see the articles that are getting 200, 300, or even 600 points, considering just a short time back, 100 points was remarkable. I'd be curious to see how many users we have who vote on a daily basis -- just to see if there was a sudden influx in the last few months.
======
pg

        > (len (users [aand (car (uvar _ votes)) 
                            (<= (hours-since (car it)) 24)])) 
        4268
    

We get about 52k unique visitors on a weekday, so about 8% of visitors voted
today. That's higher than I would have expected.

~~~
derwiki
Could you run this historically over the last 6 months? I'd be interested to
see that percentage trending over time.

------
shadowz
Don't think this will help, but it's cool nonetheless
[http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/03/six-months-of-hackernews-
fr...](http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/03/six-months-of-hackernews-front-page-
data/)

